# Movie Trailer- Lone Survivor



## jollyjacktar (5 Aug 2013)

This looks good.  Good cast.  Coming out just after Christmas-ish. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1091191/



> Based on the failed June 28, 2005 mission "Operation Red Wings." Four members of SEAL Team 10, were tasked with the mission to capture or kill notorious Taliban leader, Ahmad Shahd. Marcus Luttrell was the only member of his team to survive.
> 
> Directoreter Berg
> Writereter Berg
> Stars:Mark Wahlberg, Ben Foster, Eric Bana


----------



## cupper (5 Aug 2013)

Looks interesting.

Was looking through the cast list. Got a chuckle out of the "Goat Boy".


----------



## RectorCR (11 Aug 2013)

I'm really excited to see this. 
I've been digging Whalberg's last few movies so I'm sure this one won't disappoint either.
Has anyone read the book that Luttrell wrote?


----------



## krimynal (11 Aug 2013)

I'm currently reading it .... to be honest I'm kinda disappointed of the trailer , I do hope its not what I think it is , because they have changed ALOT of the book !


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Aug 2013)

I am conflicted since Mark Walberg has come out as a very strong pro-gun control hypocrite.   I also find it amusing that Taylor Kitsch is playing Lt. Michael Murphy, being a) A Canadian, b) he doesn't exactly have the Midas touch at the box office.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Aug 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I am conflicted since Mark Walberg has come out as a very strong pro-gun control hypocrite.



Like Channing Tatum staring in war flicks.


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Jan 2014)

The author was interviewed on FOX TV the day before. He was the consultant for the movie as well as other SEALS. I don't think anyone would have to worry about authenticity. 

Saw the movie on opening day (Friday 3 Jan 14) in Phoenix. 

The theater was packed and for the viewing prior. Mixed audience, all ages/sexes.

Complete silence after the movie, while exiting: no armchair generals,etc.

I won't say what the movie depicted and what the team went through other than to say:

Harrowing.


----------



## Rifleman62 (14 Jan 2014)

The movie appears to be a big hit with reports of some cinemas switching other films with Lone Survivor so that the movie can be shown in multiple venues in the same cinema.

It also appears that the lefty media and bloggers do not like the movie labeling the movie "military propaganda". Some of the lefty movie critiques are taking shots at the story and events depicted, rather than the acting/directing/etc. 

Family of KIA SEALS are  "defending" the movie. 

Also see the two interviews below at links:  

A recent MOH recipient stated that's what Afghanistan was like responding to some of the criticism. 

http://nation.foxnews.com/2014/01/14/medal-honor-recipient-fires-back-lone-survivor-bashers-so-called-propaganda-reality
*
Medal of Honor recipient reacts to 'Lone Survivor' backlash*

Some in media suggest Navy Seals in film died for nothing. Medal of Honor recipient Dakota Meyer sounds off.


http://www.glennbeck.com/2014/01/13/jake-tapper-has-tense-interview-with-marcus-luttrell/

)Watch the entire conversation unfold below (applicable video begins around the 3-minute mark)

*'They Died for Nothing?' 'Lone Survivor' Marcus Luttrell Takes on CNN's Jake Tapper in Tense Interview*

Former Navy SEAL Marcus Luttrell has been making the rounds promoting the movie “Lone Survivor,” a personal account of the failed SEAL Team 10 mission to capture or kill a notorious Taliban leader in Afghanistan. During an interview with CNN’s Jake Tapper, however, things got pretty tense. Check out the clip below and see if you think Tapper was out of line or if the exchange simply reflects the difference between how a civilian feels when watching the film versus how a soldier feels, as Tapper suggests.


----------



## CombatDoc (14 Jan 2014)

At least they're having The Discussion about whether or not it was worth the human cost. What struck me when watching the Jake Tapper interview was the clear emotion in the voices of both Tapper and Wahlberg.


----------



## caocao (14 Jan 2014)

Saw it with my son this weekend.  We both thought that it was actually pretty good.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jan 2014)

I bought the book Saturday.

The prologue was rough, for me at least.


----------



## Armymedic (15 Jan 2014)

If you stand for something, you will never die for nothing.

Those men did not die for nothing. They allowed their brother to get out alive.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jan 2014)

It's already up on XBMC. I'll be relaxing at home this weekend and watching it on TV. ;D


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 Jan 2014)

How about this? See clip:

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/01/14/marcus-luttrell-responds-to-lone-survivor-critics-as-only-he-can-in-megyn-kelly-interview/

*Marcus Luttrell Responds to ‘Lone Survivor’ Critics as Only He Can in Megyn Kelly Interview*

During an interview with Megyn Kelly on Tuesday, former Navy SEAL Marcus Luttrell slammed critics of the new “Lone Survivor” movie, which is based on his real-life story of survival. Though they are certainly in the minority, some have attacked the film as pro-war “propaganda.”


----------



## peltch34 (15 Jan 2014)

The movie was, in my opinion, great.. incredibly sad, but a great depiction of those men. The book was even better than the movie, I read it about a year ago. Also, something people might want to know is that a documentary on Lt. Mike Murphy was released on a week or so ago, haven't seen it yet but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 Jan 2014)

http://www.murphmovie.com/

Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ps8z2-40YM

Available on itunes for $13 to download.

MURPH: The Protector is a feature-length documentary based on LT Michael Murphy’s entire life of honor, courage and commitment, as told by his friends, family and teammates.

Michael was raised in Patchogue, New York, attended Penn State University and then joined the U.S. Navy to serve in the SEAL Teams.  He gave his life for his men in 2005 and was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor in 2007.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (16 Jan 2014)

Just saw the movie last night and enjoyed it.  Just like peltch said I am also looking forward to reading the book.


----------

